# Turn your PC into a DVR?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay has anyone done this? How well does it work? Can you make it record one thing and watch another at the same time easily? Is it fairly "wife proof" I.E. easy to operate?

I am thiking about getting into this project but I need alot of information first but it does not seem to have one central point to look at on the web....

Any thoughts?


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

I use an ATI AinW-9700 for my PVR setup. It's a single tuner card so no record one while watching another. I've got local cable so if I want any premium or digital channel I have to route signal through cable box for decoding.

My setup isn't simple (as compared to Tivo), but I think my family is related to Rube Goldberg somewhere in our past.

Also, Hauppage makes a few dual tuner models.

The DIY PVR wiki should help you out.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hrmmm thats some reading but now I want to one up this a little....

I have big dreams for this project maybe a little too lofty.....

I was thinking of something like dropping in a couple 300GB hds, having 2 tuners (maybe 3), I got to thinking I want this remote I.E. I have the PC in another room and can address the channel changing in some fashion from my living room. Have it fully integrated with the DVD player so I can watch DVD's right through the PC to the TV. As well turn on some kind of media function for audio/mp3 playing and whatnot.

I read up on that wiki page but some of it seems more geared towards a pc sitting next to your TV.


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

A PC sitting next to your TV is the best bet for a "full service" PVR, the biggest challenge is integrating the PVR into the cable/satellite decoder box (usually via an IR device). I didn't want my PC next to the TV as it does more than PVR duty so when I want to record a digital or premium channel I have to manually set the cable box on the other side of the room.

I'd suggest looking into how the PVR will integrate into your video source first, building the PC will probably be the easiest part of your project.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> I was thinking of something like dropping in a couple 300GB hds, having 2 tuners (maybe 3), I got to thinking I want this remote I.E. I have the PC in another room and can address the channel changing in some fashion from my living room. Have it fully integrated with the DVD player so I can watch DVD's right through the PC to the TV. As well turn on some kind of media function for audio/mp3 playing and whatnot.


 I'd say your ideas are a bit lofty, but not unobtainable. If your using a standard TV in the living room, I'd suggest using a video/audio sender with a IR extender for remote control.

http://www.etronics.com/product.asp...6313&stk_code=rflwavepro3260&svbname=293&CA=Y

Then you can see and control your media center in the bedroom from the living room.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Actually I was thinking about it today and I think I want a more wired solution. I really can't stand wireless issues/troubleshooting.

Maybe something like a long corded IR reciever (for the remote) and long cables from the PC to the TV. I don't mind going through the walls/ceiling on this. I just have to make sure they are good quality cables and well shielded. Then I can keep my PC's in the server room....

Hrmmm one last question maybe a little TOO advanced... any way to use an IR remote to power on a PC that is turned on or have it turn off the PC at the end? As a side note is there any software that will power on the PC at the time something is set to record? Or really would I have to leave it on 24/7 like a media server?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> any way to use an IR remote to power on a PC that is turned on or have it turn off the PC at the end? As a side note is there any software that will power on the PC at the time something is set to record? Or really would I have to leave it on 24/7 like a media server?


Yes, you just suspend to S3, adjust the power management settings, and use a USB remote. I would suggest using a USB extended with cat5 cable to reach the living room. This would work fine with Win MCE.
There are a few issues though. Some equipment doesn't work correctly when resuming from S3 power management, mostly other USB devices. Some older motherboards may not support S3 at all, or may not power the USB ports correctly while suspended. Etc. But all the media ceneter I have built handle suspend to S3 and resume from S3 fine. The PC is not truly powered off, but it's very similar.. The hard drives are powered down, the cpu is powered down, the fans are off, the lights are off, , and everything is suspended to ram. When you press the remote button, the system takes a few seconds to power up and resume right where it left off.

S3 must be enabled in the bios when the operating system is installed, otherwise it won't work. You also may need a registry setting added, and may need to use microsoft's dumpo utility to get S3 to work correctly with your board. Fortunately, you can find plenty of help getting S3 to work correctly over at the green button. http://www.thegreenbutton.com/

The registry setting is discussed here: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=841858


----------



## bmw f1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Certainly a fantastic idea that is for sure and something that can be put together.
MCE personally is the way to go even though it has some bugs. Unsure if the 2006 Ed has been released as of yet. If so, it would have to have some gains over MCE 2005 but I know the US edition has a few more updates than the OZ spec edition.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I have been meaning to put together another pc for just this purpose, unfortunately, I haven't had any extra cash to throw at this project. One of these days...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I actually have an All in Wonder 7500 which worked pretty well until the TV Tuner died. I am getting a 9500 from a friend at work.

But if you didn't know already, Yahoo came out with their own DVR software to run on your computer. It is free. You just need a TV Tuner card in your computer.

http://go.connect.yahoo.com/go/tv/get_started


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I just recently got a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR 150 and have been recording various programs and burning some to DVD. It came with Ulead DVD MovieFactory 3 SE which I've been using to edit out commercials and they come out pretty good, but it's rather time consuming.

Does anybody know of any software (hopefully freeware) that edits out the commercials automatically? 

Squashman, do you know if that Yahoo service has something like that?


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

There are other free ones, the one I highly reccomend is GBPVR, google it, you will like the program and the price


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

CarlssonMB said:


> There are other free ones, the one I highly reccomend is GBPVR, google it, you will like the program and the price


Thanks, that looks pretty good. They have something called comskip and comclean that might be just what I need.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

I've never tried the comskip stuff, but good luck with it

I really like gbpvr because its fairly easy to make your own skins, and there are quite a few plugins for it like dvd rippers, etc.


----------



## enigmagic (May 2, 2006)

KnoppMyth works great, and I love the Hauppage PVR-150. Commercial flagging is hit-or-miss, but whatever, its still way better than TiVo. Really, who are those guys kidding?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Unfortunately this project got put on hold due to the flood. I am going to have to get back to this someday when I have money again :/ thanks for those who passed along pointers though.


----------

